# Where can I find this bulb?



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find this 13w bulb and ballast? 

The ballast is molded so it fits inside slots on the canopy, which is able to house two of these. The canopy is a Hagen Elite, I believe the European model.

I am more concerned about finding the ballast because I believe I've seen a bulb with the same socket (PL type).

Ideally, I would like to get that same ballast since it slots nicely into the canopy, but any ballast that accepts this bulb type would do. I will just have to find a way to attach it to the canopy.

Any ideas?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just saw this at PJ's Pets in Richmond today! =) I wuz just asking myself where does this go at all, cuz I had absolutely no clue! LOL!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Do you mean they have the bulb and ballast separately?

Or are they selling the whole canopy/aquarium kit?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

what you have there is a 2-pin 13 Watt single tube compact flourescent bulb. Before spirals hit, that was the common lay out. They still are used quite a bit.

Home depot should sell them, likely can easily find a 6500 k bulb too if you are into planted. Remember, the lower the number the more 'Warm' it is (lowest = ugly yellowish). Another note, bring your bulb to verify its the same pin layout, it appears it form the pictures. The bulbs (5000k +) are cheap in hardware stores when compared to the local fish shops, you just dont have the selection of oddball temperatures and hues that are more useful to the salt water set ups than fresh


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I mean the ballast and the bulb! =) hope i'm of help!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tips on the bulb. I def. am looking into planted so a 6500k bulb would work well.

Would home depot have ballasts for them though? That seems to be where I am stuck.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Wow thanks! I will go check it out tomorrow. I owe ya one 



eternity302 said:


> I mean the ballast and the bulb! =) hope i'm of help!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

ballast is a no at home depot, you could get the light fixtures there and rig something up, but it may not work or may not have the proper heat dissapation for your hood, so i dont recommend it. But definately use Home depot for bulbs  I must have thrown out hundreds of those things over the years


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OH! And if you were wondering about the price.. i think i saw it at $30, but I could be wrong! Wuzn't clear, I just kept on wondering where the heck am i suppose to stick this in! =) HAHA!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i guess i have this blub, i have one tank really same as u, let me find it and replyu if have it,
because i dont install this blub and light,


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

That would be awesome if you could find it; I'll gladly buy it from you. 30 bucks seems a little steep from pjs but I may have to bite the bullet. I will double check the price tomorrow.

Thanks for everyones help!



pisces said:


> i guess i have this blub, i have one tank really same as u, let me find it and replyu if have it,
> because i dont install this blub and light,


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> That would be awesome if you could find it; I'll gladly buy it from you. 30 bucks seems a little steep from pjs but I may have to bite the bullet. I will double check the price tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help!


i find it, it is same as your model!
but my is 9W , 
but i never used it, because i keep that tank for hospital tank, so i dont need used this blub set!but not sure is it okie for your tank, otherwise u can take my install to your tank! hope can help u! pm me if interesting!


----------

